# Finally 120kg bench :D



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Had this goal since last year always struggling when i get over 100kg now BOOM 120kg   next up 140kg the big 3 plates!


----------



## The-Big-One (Apr 11, 2010)

1rm of 120kg?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

You look in you avi like you could lift a fuk load more then that.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

d4ead said:


> You look in you avi like you could lift a fuk load more then that.


some people just arent benchers... (me incl sadly, or squatters, deadlifters etc...  )

Nice work mate, I hope to hit that for 3 and then 5 in the next week or two then 140 baby... hit that sh1t... :thumb:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

russforever said:


> Had this goal since last year always struggling when i get over 100kg now BOOM 120kg   next up 140kg the big 3 plates!


whats your body weight m8? i havnt 1rm'd in a while but did 100kgx6 and could of done 1 more if i had a spotter, and workd out on the 1rm calculator on net my 1rm should be about 120kg-125kg im 85kg at min


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Well done fella, nothing beats getting a new PB regardless of how heavy the weight is!

Push on for those 3 plates now mate.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

well done mate thats my goal aswell up to 117 and half last night for 1 rep yesterday funnily enough so im not far behind . my bench has always been weak


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

stone14 said:


> whats your body weight m8? i havnt 1rm'd in a while but did 100kgx6 and could of done 1 more if i had a spotter, and workd out on the 1rm calculator on net my 1rm should be about 120kg-125kg im 85kg at min


dont alway work like that fella i can do 100 for 8 or 9 reps . but still cant hit the 120


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Dantreadz85 said:


> dont alway work like that fella i can do 100 for 8 or 9 reps . but still cant hit the 120


i supose... youve made me wana 1rm now to find out lol


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

im 92kg but had a bad shoulder, im not a great bencher lol


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

class mate, well done. 120kg is my next target in the next month


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Good stuff lads! Remember when I did 120 for the first time lol. I never train heavy really anymore so my best afew months ago was 140*10 but went in the gym yest and decided to go heavy and ended up repping 150 for 2 felt nice and easy tbf lol.. Which was supprising.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well done mate, Personally I never do 1 rep max's, maybe next time i will though


----------



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

Congrats


----------

